# by the way



## katiestgeorge

Ciao a tutti!

Ho i problemi con la frase 'by the way'.  Non penso che 'by the way' significi 'a proposito' esatamente.  La frase che voglio tradurre e...

Reiki reduces stress levels in patients and by the way i have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique.

Grazie

Correggete il mio italiano!


----------



## Elisa68

In questo caso direi: _tra l'altro._


----------



## Alfry

Per me ci sta bene un "e grazie ad esso/allo stesso tempo"

Edit: accidenti, battudo da Elisa68, onta terribile , by the way, bel drago, chi te lo ha suggerito?


----------



## Poianone

katiestgeorge said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho dei problemi (un problema) con la frase 'by the way'. Non penso che 'by the way' significhi esattamente 'a proposito' esatamente. La frase che voglio tradurre è...
> 
> Reiki reduces stress levels in patients and by the way i have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Correggete il mio italiano!


 
Hi katiestgeorge!
_Quindi, poichè il Reiki riduce il livello di stress dei pazienti, ho imparato a praticare questa tecnica di cura orientale._
Perhaps I'm making a mistake, but for me "by the way" means d'altra parte, d'altro canto, Quindi, al chè... Starting with _quindi and poichè _I think the sentence is more fluent!


----------



## sweet_cate

katiestgeorge said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ho i problemi con la frase 'by the way'. Non penso che 'by the way' significi 'a proposito' esatamente. La frase che voglio tradurre e...
> 
> Reiki reduces stress levels in patients and by the way i have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Correggete il mio italiano!


 
In Italian you can comfortably translate "by the way" into "dalla via".

You have done  something and "dalla via" you were doing that precise thing, you have also learnt something else.

Bye.


----------



## You little ripper!

Katie, will you please explain what you mean by _by the way._ It's a bit unclear_. _If I have understood what you're trying to communicate I think that sentence would sound better as two in English.

_Reiki reduces stress levels in patients. By the way, I have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique. __A proposito_ would fit in this case.

Unless of course you mean,_ 'along the way'_ I have also learnt........


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

by the way = "dalla via"????

Concordo con Elisa, "by the way" è "tra l'altro"...


----------



## la reine victoria

Here is a previous link which suppports Charles' "a proposito".  




LRV


----------



## CristinaBurke

Io l'ho sempre interpretato come "comunque".


----------



## sweet_cate

vincenzochiaravalle said:
			
		

> by the way = "dalla via"????
> 
> Concordo con Elisa, "by the way" è "tra l'altro"...


 
E quindi "dalla via" cosa significa secondo te in lingua italiana?


----------



## emma1968

vincenzochiaravalle said:
			
		

> by the way = "dalla via"????
> 
> Concordo con Elisa, "by the way" è "tra l'altro"...


In effetti neanch'io capisco "dalla via" , puoi spiegarci meglio cosa intendi?

Invece sono d'accordo sul fatto che in quel contesto "a proposito" possa andare

Edit: Reiki riduce il livello di stress nei pazienti. A tal proposito ho anche imparato ......


----------



## Saoul

Give it away?

Just a joke! Ma non è chiaro neanche a me sweet cake. Non ho mai sentito questa espressione come "tra l'altro" o "a questo proposito"/"a tale proposito" (che credo potrebbe essere una traduzione adatta per la frase in discussione)


----------



## sweet_cate

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Here is a previous link which suppports Charles' "a proposito".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LRV


 
Non è esattamente "a proposito"..

E' 

"mentre stavo facendo quella data cosa mi è venuto di farne un'altra"

E' un 'aggiunta casuale e non programmata, ma direttamente corrispondente come conseguenza.

A proposito si usa soprattutto per "associazioni di idee o concetti" mentre si sta parlando.

Dalla via, si usa per cose che sono direttamente correlate come azione succesiva o conseguente ad un'azione iniziale.

_Dalla via che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce_.

*Non puoi dire invece:*

A_ proposito che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce._


----------



## Saoul

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Non è esattamente "a proposito"..
> 
> E'
> 
> "mentre stavo facendo quella data cosa mi è venuto di farne un'altra"
> 
> E' un 'aggiunta casuale e non programmata, ma direttamente corrispondente come conseguenza.
> 
> A proposito si usa soprattutto per "associazioni di idee o concetti" mentre si sta parlando.
> 
> Dalla via, si usa per cose che sono direttamente correlate come azione succesiva o conseguente ad un'azione iniziale.
> 
> _Dalla via che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce_.
> 
> *Non puoi dire invece:*
> 
> A_ proposito che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce._


 
Credo che in Italiano si dica

Dato che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
Visto che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
Considerato che stavo facendo il pane per tutti... 
Già che stavo facendo il pane per tutti... (un po' colloquiale ma corretta)
Nel fare il pane per tutti...


----------



## emma1968

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Non è esattamente "a proposito"..
> 
> E'
> 
> "mentre stavo facendo quella data cosa mi è venuto di farne un'altra"
> 
> E' un 'aggiunta casuale e non programmata, ma direttamente corrispondente come conseguenza.
> 
> A proposito si usa soprattutto per "associazioni di idee o concetti" mentre si sta parlando.
> 
> Dalla via, si usa per cose che sono direttamente correlate come azione succesiva o conseguente ad un'azione iniziale.
> 
> _Dalla via che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce_.
> 
> *Non puoi dire invece:*
> 
> A_ proposito che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce._



Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma non l'avevo mai sentito. Ho sentito invece " dal momento che....."


----------



## Panpan

If it helps, you can usually substitute 'incidentally' for 'by the way' where this is used *as an* *idiom* in English.  

(You could make a sentance using these words in this order that did not have the same idiomatic sense, e.g. 'I could tell by the way he glared at me that he was cross)

Panpan


----------



## sweet_cate

Scusate, ma sono io che non capisco voi Saoul e Emma1968.

Voi usate dunque per gli stessi contesti sia "a proposito" che "dalla via"...?

In italiano intendo, in inglese è un intercalare come tanti altri per riportare il discorso su un'altra strada che è venuta in mente, genericamente.

Sto parlando specificamente di italiano adesso.


----------



## Saoul

No sweet cake, il mio discorso è un altro. 
A proposito, o in proposito, a tal proposito, per questo proposito... ok, hanno differenti utilizzi.
Io personalmente non ho mai sentito l'espressione "dalla via" che mi risulta incomprensibile. Sto provando a vedere sui dizionari che ho a disposizione e su quelli on line che conosco, ma non ho ancora trovato nulla...
Ho fatto una ricerca su google, per vedere se dall'utilizzo potevo evincere un significato, ma trovo solo frasi come "Dalla via che sale da Zibido S. Giacomo si può ammirare..." ma che ovviamente non ha relazione con quanto stiamo discutendo...

Il mio dubbio è: "Non è che questa è un'espressione dialettale?", perchè ripeto onestamente non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## sweet_cate

Saoul said:
			
		

> Credo che in Italiano si dica
> 
> Dato che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
> Visto che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
> Considerato che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
> Già che stavo facendo il pane per tutti... (un po' colloquiale ma corretta)
> Nel fare il pane per tutti...


 
Sì certo, ma "dalla via" è normalmente usato anche nell'italiano colloquiale.

Ci sono anche i modi che intendi tu, ma io non direi mai parlando con qualcuno.. "considerato che stavo facendo .." se non con intenzione sarcastica, è molto burocratico infatti.

Nè userei le altre espressioni da te suggerite, la più appropriata mi sembrerebbe "dalla via" se si parla di qualcosa che è quasi "derivante" o discendente  dall'azione precedente. Perchè non andrebbe bene "dalla via"?
Non capisco sinceramente.

Comunque, l'importante è che gli amici anglosassoni  abbiano capito la corrispondenza di significato, se a qualcuno interessava.

Quali siano le nostre personali abitudini lessicali non penso che interessino granchè.


----------



## emma1968

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Scusate, ma sono io che non capisco voi Saoul e Emma1968.
> 
> Voi usate dunque per gli stessi contesti sia "a proposito" che "dalla via"...?
> 
> In italiano intendo, in inglese è un intercalare come tanti altri per riportare il discorso su un'altra strada che è venuta in mente, genericamente.
> 
> Sto parlando specificamente di italiano adesso.




Io personalmente "dalla via" non lo uso proprio però  posso dire :
"Dal momento che sto facendo il pane, farò anche due focacce"
Ieri ho visto un documentario  sulla rana. A tale proposito ho sentito  che essa è  ermafrodita


----------



## Saoul

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Sì certo, ma "dalla via" è normalmente usato anche nell'italiano colloquiale.
> 
> Ci sono anche i modi che intendi tu, ma io non direi mai parlando con qualcuno.. "considerato che stavo facendo .." se non con intenzione sarcastica, è molto burocratico infatti.
> 
> Nè userei le altre espressioni da te suggerite, la più appropriata mi sembrerebbe "dalla via" se si parla di qualcosa che è quasi "derivante" o discendente dall'azione precedente. Perchè non andrebbe bene "dalla via"?
> Non capisco sinceramente.
> 
> Comunque, l'importante è che gli amici anglosassoni abbiano capito la corrispondenza di significato, se a qualcuno interessava.
> 
> Quali siano le nostre personali abitudini lessicali non penso che interessino granchè.


 
Ma in realtà credo che siano abbastanza interessanti invece. Io preferisco sapere quali modi per esprimere e veicolare determinati concetti sono più o meno comuni, quali abbiano un registro gergale, o burocratico, o diciamo normale... insomma l'uso fa parte della lingua, e trovo sia importante.

Ho paura che stiamo uscendo un po' fuori tema... Mods scusate, giusto il tempo di chiarire questa cosa su "dalla via" che è comunque inerente alla domanda iniziale.


----------



## la reine victoria

There seems to be a lot of confusion here.  Another way of saying "by the way" is "by the bye" or "while on the subject", if that's of any help.




LRV


----------



## sweet_cate

Saoul said:
			
		

> No sweet cake, il mio discorso è un altro.
> A proposito, o in proposito, a tal proposito, per questo proposito... ok, hanno differenti utilizzi.
> Io personalmente non ho mai sentito l'espressione "dalla via" che mi risulta incomprensibile. Sto provando a vedere sui dizionari che ho a disposizione e su quelli on line che conosco, ma non ho ancora trovato nulla...
> Ho fatto una ricerca su google, per vedere se dall'utilizzo potevo evincere un significato, ma trovo solo frasi come "Dalla via che sale da Zibido S. Giacomo si può ammirare..." ma che ovviamente non ha relazione con quanto stiamo discutendo...
> 
> Il mio dubbio è: "Non è che questa è un'espressione dialettale?", perchè ripeto onestamente non l'ho mai sentita.


 
Oddio, non è ASSOLUTAMENTE un'espressione dialettale per quanto ne so.. 

Comunque, adesso telefono ad un mio amico veneto e gli chiedo se lui la conosce o no, _visto che_ avete questa perplessità.

Visto che  in questo caso si usa come conseguenza diretta, c'è una premessa ben precisa che motiva la mia azione che è la vostra condizione di non conoscere la frase di cui si sta parlando.

*Vedo questo e mi comporto di conseguenza.*

Con "dalla via" questo non succede: non c'è correlazione diretta e consequenziale tra una situazione e quella che segue. E'  correlata ma anche casuale, mi è venuto in mente mentre stavo facendo la cosa precedente, è più chiaro così?


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Credo che in Italiano si dica
> 
> Dato che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
> Visto che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
> Considerato che stavo facendo il pane per tutti...
> Già che stavo facendo il pane per tutti... (un po' colloquiale ma corretta)
> Nel fare il pane per tutti...



E concordo con tutte quest'espressioni !!!!


----------



## sweet_cate

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ma in realtà credo che siano abbastanza interessanti invece. Io preferisco sapere quali modi per esprimere e veicolare determinati concetti sono più o meno comuni, quali abbiano un registro gergale, o burocratico, o diciamo normale... insomma l'uso fa parte della lingua, e trovo sia importante.
> 
> Ho paura che stiamo uscendo un po' fuori tema... Mods scusate, giusto il tempo di chiarire questa cosa su "dalla via" che è comunque inerente alla domanda iniziale.


 
Non penso sia giusto continuare qui per correttezza verso gli anglosassoni, tutto qui.

Esiste un forum specificamente italiano per queste cose, e bisognerebbe discuterne lì, penso io...
Ciao e se scopro qualcosa di nuovo, che dia ragione a voi o a me, ve lo faccio sapere sul forum italiano, senz'altro.


----------



## Alfry

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of confusion here. Another way of saying "by the way" is "by the bye" or "while on the subject", if that's of any help.
> 
> LRV


 
Tutte le proposte vanno più o meno bene, sta di fatto che by the way, come puntualizzato da LRV, in questo contesto vuol dire , mentre imparavo questo benedetto Reiki, strada facendo ,... 

per cui 'strada facendo' o 'allo stesso tempo', 'contemporaneamente', imo, rende l'idea del processo in atto.


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

> Dalla via, si usa per cose che sono direttamente correlate come azione succesiva o conseguente ad un'azione iniziale.
> 
> _Dalla via che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce_.
> 
> *Non puoi dire invece:*
> 
> A_ proposito che stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce._


[/quote]

Cara amica, umilmente ribadisco che io "dalla via" usato in questo modo non l'ho MAI sentito... 

Semmai, dalla via non riesco a vedere il balcone sul retro....


_Dalla via che DATO CHE/VISTO CHE/CONSIDERATO CHE/ POICHE'/GIACCHE' stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce_.



Se poi anche fosse questo il caso (mi permetto di dissentire), non sarebbe "by the way", ma "since", "as", "given that", "seeing that", "because", forse "while"....

A voler accogliere la tua idea di eliminare un rapporto di consequenzialità diretta, MENTRE... 

Non vuole esssere cattiveria la mia; in coscienza ti assicuro che, se ti sentissi dire "dalla via che stavo facendo il pane...", ci metterei un po' a capire, o più probabilmente ti fermerei per chiederti "come?"... E sono un italiano d'Italia, di decente cultura classica eccetera; come tale almeno tendo a ritenermi nel pieno possesso della nostra lingua. 

Poichè tra l'altro vedo i nostri conterranei condividere unanimemente la mia perplessità, timidamente suggerisco di non insegnare ai nostri amici stranieri che "by the way" significa "dalla via"...

Tutto qui.

V.


----------



## sweet_cate

vincenzochiaravalle said:
			
		

>




Cara amica, umilmente ribadisco che io "dalla via" usato in questo modo non l'ho MAI sentito... 

Semmai, dalla via non riesco a vedere il balcone sul retro....


_Dalla via che DATO CHE/VISTO CHE/CONSIDERATO CHE/ POICHE'/GIACCHE' stavo facendo il pane per tutti, ho deciso che avrei cotto anche un paio di focacce_.



Se poi anche fosse questo il caso (mi permetto di dissentire), non sarebbe "by the way", ma "since", "as", "given that", "seeing that", "because", forse "while"....

A voler accogliere la tua idea di eliminare un rapporto di consequenzialità diretta, MENTRE... 

Non vuole esssere cattiveria la mia; in coscienza ti assicuro che, se ti sentissi dire "dalla via che stavo facendo il pane...", ci metterei un po' a capire, o più probabilmente ti fermerei per chiederti "come?"... E sono un italiano d'Italia, di decente cultura classica eccetera; come tale almeno tendo a ritenermi nel pieno possesso della nostra lingua. 

Poichè tra l'altro vedo i nostri conterranei condividere unanimemente la mia perplessità, timidamente suggerisco di non insegnare ai nostri amici stranieri che "by the way" significa "dalla via"...

Tutto qui.

V.[/quote]

Certo, non voglio creare confusione in chi non ha una precisa padronanza della lingua, nè tantomeno in voi italiani, alla fine.

Bene, allora mi dai una traduzione in buon italiano il più vicina possibile al senso di questa frase?

Così chiudo il  thread imparando qualcosa di definitivo, perlomeno. E non solo io spero..

Grazie.

*Reiki reduces stress levels in patients and by the way i have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique.

*


----------



## sweet_cate

sweet_cate said:
			
		

> Bene, allora mi dai una traduzione in buon italiano il più vicina possibile al senso di questa frase?
> 
> Così chiudo il thread imparando qualcosa di definitivo, perlomeno. E non solo io spero..
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> *Reiki reduces stress levels in patients and by the way i have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique.*


 

Scusa, non avevo visto che la tua traduzione l'avevi già data ed è questa:



> by the way = "dalla via"????
> 
> Concordo con Elisa, "by the way" è "tra l'altro"..
> 
> ​


 ​Quindi la traduzione per questo tipo di frase per voi è questa, giusto?

Il Reiki riduce il livello dello stress nei pazienti e tra l'altro io ho anche imparato a praticare questa tecnica orientale di guarigione.​

  Mah.. Rimango perplessa.


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Katie, will you please explain what you mean by _by the way._ It's a bit unclear_. _If I have understood what you're trying to communicate I think that sentence would sound better as two in English.
> 
> _Reiki reduces stress levels in patients. By the way, I have also learnt to practise this oriental healing technique. __A proposito_ would fit in this case.
> 
> Unless of course you mean,_ 'along the way'_ I have also learnt........


 
Charles has made the key point here, and this could be why it's so hard to come up with a good translation.

"By the way" doesn't seem to have a clear meaning in this context.

Is it "oh, and I should mention in passing that I have also learned"?

Or is it "along the way" (a strange usage in English indeed)?

Or is it just a space filler?


----------



## emma1968

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Charles has made the key point here, and this could be why it's so hard to come up with a good translation.
> 
> "By the way" doesn't seem to have a clear meaning in this context.
> 
> Is it "oh, and I should mention in passing that I have also learned"?
> 
> Or is it "along the way" (a strange usage in English indeed)?
> 
> Or is it just a space filler?



Io ribadisco e sono fortemente convinta che la giusta traduzione sia:
"Il Reiki riduce il livello di stress nei pazienti. A questo proposito/a proposito di questo ho anche imparato a praticare questa tecnica di guarigione"


----------



## ElaineG

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Io ribadisco e sono fortemente convinta che la giusta traduzione sia:
> "Il Reiki riduce il livello di stress nei pazienti. A questo proposito/a proposito di questo ho anche imparato a praticare questa tecnica di guarigione"


 
Forse hai ragione Emma.  Ma la frase inglese non è così chiara.  Hai tradotto "Reiki reduces the stress level of patients.  In this regard/Because of this, I also learned...." che è molto diversa di quale Katie ha scritto.

"By the way" è usato in inglese per esprimere qualcosa che è un "aside", che non ha molto importanza, che hai dimenticato a dire.

Non penso che sia possibile di tradurre la frase senza un chiaramento da Katie.


----------



## Tatzingo

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Charles has made the key point here, and this could be why it's so hard to come up with a good translation.
> 
> "By the way" doesn't seem to have a clear meaning in this context.
> 
> Is it "oh, and I should mention in passing that I have also learned"?
> 
> Or is it "along the way" (a strange usage in English indeed)?
> 
> Or is it just a space filler?



Hi,

I have to agree with Charles and Elaine on this one. "By the way" doesn't really have a clear meaning.. can you elaborate?

Tatz.


----------



## tellyweb

Dalla via ?


Was right the first indication that someone gave to you.
"By the way" means "Tra l'altro"....

"dalla via" is not used anymore.


----------



## Isapaola

Anch'io devo dire di non aver MAI sentito _dalla via_ con il significato sostenuto a spada tratta da Sweet Cake e, sincermente, mi piacerebbe che l'estressione  fosse proposta sul forum "solo italiano" per vedere se, là, c'è qualcuno che la pensa come lei. Comunque invidio la sua sicurezza nel sostenere una posizione contro tutti!


----------



## ForzaMilan

Come si dice: by the way

Non ho idea...


----------



## disegno

A proposito....


----------



## Brian P

Oppure "tra parentesi"


----------



## Emma e Olivia

Per dare un quadro più completo dell'espressione "dalla via" e per far capire a tutti che non significa in nessun modo "by the way".

Il primo significato è: dalla via/dalla strada = "L'ho visto arrivare dalla via principale"

Il secondo, che non troverete sui libri, è un'espressione in gergo (qui al nord italia e forse anche nel resto della penisola) ed è bene che lo sappiate: è volgare. S'intende quando una ragazza fa l'amore con un ragazzo. Come vedete è lontanissimo dal vostro punto di partenza. Per favore non utilizzatelo, non è adeguato a quello che volete dire. 

Per tutte le altre definizioni di "by the way" anch'io le avrei tradotte con "_d'altra parte/comunque/in ogni caso/dato che_", ma come avete detto prima dipende dal resto della frase, perchè hanno significati diversi. Quindi bisogna vedere il contesto. 

Nella frase iniziale non è chiaro se la ragione per la quale ha iniziato a studiare reiki è che riduce lo stress nei pazienti, o se è qualcos'altro. Io lo tradurrei così: 
_Ho iniziato a studiare Reiki perché è una tecnica di cura orientale che riduce lo stress nei pazienti_.

Oppure come diceva Poianone: _Quindi, poichè il Reiki riduce il livello di stress dei pazienti, ho imparato a praticare questa tecnica di cura orientale.

_ciao! spero sia utile


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

How to you translate "*by the way*" when it is used in order to smooth over an abrupt departure from the topic of conversation or to introduce something that might be unexpected by the listener.

For example, in the middle of a conversation about politics, one speaker might suddenly as the other:

"*By the way*, what do you do for a living?"

How do you translate this use of the expression into Italian?


----------



## Island

Hello,
I'd say: *A proposito*, lei che mestiere fa?


----------



## Miachetemio

Island is right and "a proposito" is often use is this case - to me "a sproposito" ( at the wrong moment, in the wrong way).

If I wish to warn the listener that a new topic is coming I say:

"Cambiando argomento, lei che mestiere fa"
or 
"Parlando d'altro,..." 

We have a curious tag often used in the case you want to introduce a new, unexpected topic:

"Saltando di palo in frasca, lei che mestiere fa?"

Litterally it is "hopping from the pole to the branch" and it is the exact opposite of "a proposito".

Ciao


----------



## Isapaola

I think that the most common translation is "a proposito". You can also hear "già che parliamo di questo...." as if something being heard reminds you  something similar or diffrent, anyway someting that has been realled at the moment.
I hope it helps.


----------



## Curandera

I don't think that _by the way_ can be translated as 'a proposito' and I agree with Miachetemio that it expresses the exact opposite.

It is actually used to change the subject. I would simply use:

_'Comunque, a parte tutto, tra l'altro'._


----------



## Miachetemio

To make it clear: both Curandera and myself are referring to this specific use 

"by the way" when it is used in order to smooth over an abrupt departure from the topic of conversation or to introduce something that might be unexpected by the listener.

In many other cases ( or most of them) "by the way"can be properly enough translated by "a proposito".


----------

